
Ask HN: How accurate is this SS7 cell phone hack and is it as easy as described? - SirLJ
How accurate is this Signalling System No. 7 cell phone hack and is it that easy to do as described in this article? Also if close, what we can really do to protect from tracking, etc...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cbc.ca&#x2F;beta&#x2F;news&#x2F;politics&#x2F;hackers-cellphone-security-1.4406338<p>Thanks a lot!
======
iSloth
Very easy to do, even for your average person if you know the right sites.

Easiest way to protect yourself, get a virtual mobile number from someone like
Twilio, as the location will always appear as them, and call forward to a
number you don’t advertise or even an App.

~~~
SirLJ
Do you have links with more information? Thanks!

